

Microservices-infrastructure 0.2 released - keithchambers

Cisco Cloud Services is proud to announce the 0.2 release of microservices-infrastructure, a modern platform for rapidly deploying globally distributed services based on Mesos, Marathon, and Consul.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;CiscoCloud&#x2F;microservices-infrastructure<p>### What&#x27;s new in 0.2<p># Security:
0.2 was focused primarily on improving platform security for ZooKeeper, Mesos, Marathon, and Consul.<p>Setting up security couldn’t be any easier. Simply invoke `.&#x2F;security-setup` prior to deployment and we take care of the rest, including generating SSL certificates for web admin consoles.<p>There are numerous other security enhancements-from dynamic firewalls that open ports based on discovered services to Mesos framework authentication to the beginnings of Consul ACL support.<p># Dynamic Configuration:
Consul&#x27;s service discovery, dns, and key value storage provide a powerful foundation for building responsive distributed systems. In release 0.1 we introduced a dynamically configuring Zookeeper ensemble based on consul-template. In 0.2 we extend dynamic configuration to haproxy, nginx and firewalls for Mesos and Marathon. In future releases, we&#x27;ll be moving more configuration out of Ansible and ssh to a REST API-centric system to provide a platform that can reconfigure itself with ease.<p># The entire 0.2 changelog is available at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;CiscoCloud&#x2F;microservices-infrastructure&#x2F;blob&#x2F;0.2.0&#x2F;CHANGELOG.rst<p>### What&#x27;s planned for 0.3<p>* Logging and monitoring<p>* Mesos + Consul integration<p>### Community<p>The project continues to see strong growth in contributions and deployments. We are thrilled to have received over 400 stars on GitHub in the past month! We&#x27;re nearing 1,000 commits and the number of contributors has more than doubled!<p>You are invited to get involved and join the team! The team collaborates on Cisco Spark and GitHub Issues. Send an email to microservices-infrastructure-spark-room@external.cisco.com and we’ll add you to our Cisco Spark room!
======
chuhnk
Genuine question. What makes this a blueprint for microservices
infrastructure? What are the requirements for something that can support a
microservice based design?

~~~
steveb
As someone who is contributing to this project, what we are focusing is making
it easy to run and connect multiple containers and applications. We do this
by:

1\. Building in service discovery. This means that containers register
automatically with DNS (and mesos tasks will register with consul in our next
version)

2\. Distributed scheduling. We use mesos to manage the running of containers
and other processes. This means you can just use a an API call to launch a
container, and that container will register itself in DNS.

3\. Framework support. One of the coolest features of Mesos is the ability to
launch containers that easily run things like Kafka, HDFS and Cassandra
clusters without having to use tools like chef or ansible.

Please let me know if you have any questions. I'm really excited about this
project!

